# TTS - replace internal aluminium trim (handle and console)



## joolypooly (Jun 1, 2011)

Has anyone replaced the brushed aluminium finish around the handbrake and on the inside door (pull shut) handle on a TTS. Just wanted to know how difficult this might be. The one i am looking to purchase has some ring damage.

Thanks


----------



## joolypooly (Jun 1, 2011)

These are the trim sections i mean.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Why change it when you can chav it up with Carbon Wrap from Halford or go classy and get a Walnut Trim!!

I havent changed it but I believe its not too difficult, if you are going to do it then check out the "Piano Black" finish from the Black Edition TT !


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 1, 2011)

I removed the centre aluminium to get to the wiring for the cigarette socket. I used screwdriver wrapped in cloth directly under the handbrake and the curve round. Be gentle but forcefull and carefull not to damage the black underneath or bend the aluminium in one place and work around until the clips pop. Theres about 6 in total and if any loose there metal inserts just clip thm back in after. The gater unscrews from underneath and dont forget to unclip the wire for the hazards before you rip the whole thing out. I didnt remove the gater but I think there was a large clip holding the gear knob in place that may need removing.

Cant help with the door sorry.


----------



## joolypooly (Jun 1, 2011)

sixdoublesix said:


> Why change it when you can chav it up with Carbon Wrap from Halford or go classy and get a Walnut Trim!!
> 
> I havent changed it but I believe its not too difficult, if you are going to do it then check out the "Piano Black" finish from the Black Edition TT !


Thanks for the response.

Not much of a Chav i guess, like things traditional.

When you say not too difficult..... do i need to take the door apart/console around the gear stick and to what level? I was kinda after a how-to i did look in that section under mk2 TT but could not find anything.

I did see the OSIR carbon fibre ones on the TT shop but as i say i am a bit traditional.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

For some reason the images are missing from the knowledge base but contact a member called phobe as he has copy's of them all on PDF. Also search for a user called R5S and in his post is the limited black edition interior, looks stunning! If your changing it the as above a screw driver flat head in a cloth and be gentle to work around it.

I would post links but takes ages in a JapsEyePhone!

Edit: changed my mind


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

sixdoublesix said:


> For some reason the images are missing from the knowledge base but contact a member called phobe as he has copy's of them all on PDF. Also search for a user called R5S and in his post is the limited black edition interior, looks stunning! If your changing it the as above a screw driver flat head in a cloth and be gentle to work around it.
> 
> I would post links but takes ages in a JapsEyePhone!
> 
> Edit: changed my mind


Looks stunning!!
Whats parts are in Piano black on the black edition? Just the area around the Gearbox and ashtray?


----------



## joolypooly (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Psychonaut and sixdoublesix, very useful info!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the carbon ones not wrapped from OSIR if you do a quick search I am sure mine will turn up if not will post them up later


----------



## joolypooly (Jun 1, 2011)

robokn said:


> I have the carbon ones not wrapped from OSIR if you do a quick search I am sure mine will turn up if not will post them up later


Did a quick search couldn't find them just lots of comments about how nice your car looks with all the mods!!

OK so i can replace the trim around the gear stick by unclipping carefully. Just need to check how i remove the door handle trim i have seen how-tos based on the Mk1 but not the MK11, is it similar?

Thanks
Julia.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah the piano black is limited, i have a new black edition tts and its ali


----------



## xBassi (May 10, 2011)

i just wrapped my center console in 3m carbon fiber vinyl. was wondering if anyone has the knowledge to remove the door handle trim?

how hard would it be to remove the ash tray slider top part of the center console.. my friend and i didnt notice the ash tray part until we put the finished product back on. the ashtray top now sticks out alittle


----------



## TTS_SPRINT (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any information as to removal/replacing the aluminum door handle trim?
They seem to be locked solid in place...not sure how to remove it from the grip handle.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

Ooooo, part numbers would be good for this! And rough costs?? Hate aluminium trim I do.....


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

The piano gloss isnt standard on the Black Editions and has never been.
I like the look of it but i guess if you change the centre console to black you would also need to do all the other silver trims too including the strip on the glove box.

Down side is it would attract loads of dust and would scratch easily as is evident on my mates Scirocco R as that has piano black gloss interior parts.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

sixdoublesix said:


> For some reason the images are missing from the knowledge base but contact a member called phobe as he has copy's of them all on PDF. Also search for a user called R5S and in his post is the limited black edition interior, looks stunning! If your changing it the as above a screw driver flat head in a cloth and be gentle to work around it.
> 
> I would post links but takes ages in a JapsEyePhone!
> 
> Edit: changed my mind


Whats the little adjuster knob for?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The door alu part just prises off as I had to do mine for the fitment of the carbon ones

Here are some images


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

JETLAG said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason the images are missing from the knowledge base but contact a member called phobe as he has copy's of them all on PDF. Also search for a user called R5S and in his post is the limited black edition interior, looks stunning! If your changing it the as above a screw driver flat head in a cloth and be gentle to work around it.
> ...


BT


----------



## TTS_SPRINT (Jun 16, 2012)

robokn said:


> The door alu part just prises off as I had to do mine for the fitment of the carbon ones
> 
> Here are some images


Thanks, I'll have a go then. The carbon looks great...nice job


----------



## TTS_SPRINT (Jun 16, 2012)

Replacing the door handle trim was so easy just unclipped with the help of a flat screw driver with little effort and took 20 seconds to do. Can't believe the Audi dealer that sold me the car wanted £100 quid to fit it!!! [smiley=argue.gif] Another Audi dealer nearer to where I live said they would do it for free. :roll: That dealer seems to be honest when quotating. I'm going to go to them from now on with service etc. Really strange as they are all part of the same Listers group. So be aware and do your homework [smiley=book2.gif] phone round other dealers in other areas and you'll be surprised with the difference. It's not the first time this has happened for me with other dealer groups too.


----------



## raugusto (Dec 15, 2011)

I have custom carbon ones:



















the difficult part wat to unclip the ashtray. there are 2 different procedures depending on the year, and I was trying the wrong one...


----------



## viceroy (Aug 6, 2012)

I did my previous car with 3M carbon, but thinking in the TT, I'll try the 3M 1080 RB212 Brushed Black Metallic as I quite like the brushed look, but not keen on the great lump of silver in my black interior'd car


----------



## psg001 (Jan 12, 2012)

i've ordered the OSIR carbon centre console surround from the TT shop, been waiting 6 weeks for them to deliver it to me, they said that they had it in stock when I ordered it, but sent me a LHD version, IDIOTS [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

psg001 said:


> i've ordered the OSIR carbon centre console surround from the TT shop, been waiting 6 weeks for them to deliver it to me, they said that they had it in stock when I ordered it, but sent me a LHD version, IDIOTS [smiley=bomb.gif]


I didn't think there was a RHD one


----------



## psg001 (Jan 12, 2012)

finally got my part and fitted it today.

have to say I'm really impressed with how it looks, perfect for a car with a dark interior.

Its an absolute pain in the ar$e to fit though. :evil:

will get the glove box CF piece also


----------



## tricepa (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey,

would you tell me where to get this handbrake alcantara plz?



sixdoublesix said:


> For some reason the images are missing from the knowledge base but contact a member called phobe as he has copy's of them all on PDF. Also search for a user called R5S and in his post is the limited black edition interior, looks stunning! If your changing it the as above a screw driver flat head in a cloth and be gentle to work around it.
> 
> I would post links but takes ages in a JapsEyePhone!
> 
> Edit: changed my mind


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

maxamus007 said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason the images are missing from the knowledge base but contact a member called phobe as he has copy's of them all on PDF. Also search for a user called R5S and in his post is the limited black edition interior, looks stunning! If your changing it the as above a screw driver flat head in a cloth and be gentle to work around it.
> ...


Holy thread revival Shatman!
I really like the idea of the piano black dash. 
Anyone done this - or anything similar?


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

My interior trim is Ibis white from the factory. Fits the car well as it is Ibis White on the outside.

I also like to know where I can buy the alcantara hand brake handle.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

TTS_SPRINT said:


> Does anyone have any information as to removal/replacing the aluminum door handle trim?
> They seem to be locked solid in place...not sure how to remove it from the grip handle.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Very easy. Get your fingers or a plastic spatula in the crack at the bottom of the trim and ease it out. It is just clipped in place. 3 second job.

The centre console trim is also easy to replace. Look in the KB. Be careful not to bend it and not lose the metal inserts for the clips.


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Piano black looks awesome think that's my next mod


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

raugusto said:


> I have custom carbon ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you purchase these ones from mate ?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

OSIR do those I have them in mine


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

robokn said:


> OSIR do those I have them in mine


Had a look on the Swiss site last night but struggled to put together a set for a RHD Roadster. 
I see they offer a silver carbon which is what I prefer but couldn't configure it.

Didn't you used to supply the Osir carbon stuff ?


----------



## Kittrell (Dec 5, 2016)

psg001 said:


> finally got my part and fitted it today.
> 
> have to say I'm really impressed with how it looks, perfect for a car with a dark interior.
> 
> ...


Apologies for bumping an old thread. psg001, what year/spec is your TT? I have been unable to find the part number for the switch panel with both the S button and TPMS button.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

psg001 How did you go about fitting your OSIR centre trim - ?

I just received a simple carbon & resin layer with no underneath fixings - was expecting the full works for the price - have fitted the cigarette lighter cover & glove box trim but not centre yet was thinking of using 3M v sticky double sided clear gel tape - any tips gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Fitment wise I can't see no reason why there would be any difference between spec types regarding buttons and or blank switches, you just transfer what you have across to the new panel...the only difference would be between the roadster and coupe because the roadster has extra buttons/switches.


----------



## Kittrell (Dec 5, 2016)

Templar said:


> Fitment wise I can't see no reason why there would be any difference between spec types regarding buttons and or blank switches, you just transfer what you have across to the new panel...the only difference would be between the roadster and coupe because the roadster has extra buttons/switches.


If this is directed towards my question. It has nothing to do with fitting the CF trim. I actually need to purchase that specific switch panel for another reason and have yet to find the part number.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi Kittrell -

8J0927137 Is the number for generic switches - C suffix is this one - I bought from eBay to fit after market TPMS project - have a look there are loads for sale with different combinations of switches.


----------



## Kittrell (Dec 5, 2016)

JohnnyFarmer said:


> Hi Kittrell -
> 
> 8J0927137 Is the number for generic switches - C suffix is this one - I bought from eBay to fit after market TPMS


Thank you but I need the part number with the S button.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Kittrell said:


> JohnnyFarmer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kittrell -
> ...


What model car do you have ?


----------



## Kittrell (Dec 5, 2016)

Found it! Thank you for convincing me to just run through the alphabet. I think it is specific to a pre-2011 TTRS with the retractable spoiler. I am putting it in a 2012 TTS. The TPMS button went away in 2011 with the removal of the sensors, which means this button is blank. I cannot stand blanks, so I am swapping this switch panel in.

8J0-927-137-F-5PR

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Audi-TT ... 7675.l2557


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

You've maybe found it already -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Org-Audi-TT-8 ... SwzaJX4T6o


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Isn't cross posting a headache?


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Sorry slightly now off topic- does the post 2012 TPMS operate from the DIS - and is it a pressure sensor or a wheel rotation ABS based one?


----------



## Kittrell (Dec 5, 2016)

JohnnyFarmer said:


> Sorry slightly now off topic- does the post 2012 TPMS operate from the DIS - and is it a pressure sensor or a wheel rotation ABS based one?


From what I understand it is ABS based and measures rotational speed and vibration of the tires, controlled through the DIS.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Correct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TopShapeCabby (Dec 29, 2016)

tricepa said:


> Hey,
> 
> would you tell me where to get this handbrake alcantara plz?
> 
> ...


Anybody know where to get the alcantara handbrake handle?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

That one in the photo is actually black suede from the exclusive range not alcantara. I've not seen an alcantara handbrake specifically for the TT. It would have to be an aftermarket thing or from the R8 GT which would not be cheap!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I had the R8GT alcantara steering wheel in my TT for a while, wears out too quick and looks a mess, soon took it out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCORPIO (May 25, 2013)

sixdoublesix said:


> For some reason the images are missing from the knowledge base but contact a member called phobe as he has copy's of them all on PDF. Also search for a user called R5S and in his post is the limited black edition interior, looks stunning! If your changing it the as above a screw driver flat head in a cloth and be gentle to work around it.
> 
> I would post links but takes ages in a JapsEyePhone!
> 
> Edit: changed my mind


Hi m8 any chance you can post part number for this piano black centre trim or how i can find this in uk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

It's crystal black panther.

8J1863916AEZ8Z

Expensive


----------



## SCORPIO (May 25, 2013)

thank you can i ask you for ash cover number as well in this colour do you know if trim from glove box is in this colour either


qooqiiu said:


> It's crystal black panther.
> 
> 8J1863916AEZ8Z
> 
> Expensive


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The package new was the centre console... The glove box trim and the door handle trims.

It would be much cheaper and not that hard to remove your existing parts and have them sprayed. You're looking at roughly £550 for all these bits.


----------



## SCORPIO (May 25, 2013)

qooqiiu said:


> The package new was the centre console... The glove box trim and the door handle trims.
> 
> It would be much cheaper and not that hard to remove your existing parts and have them sprayed. You're looking at roughly £550 for all these bits.


any chance you can give the numbers for all of this parts


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Templar was supplying the kits at a discount at one point. No idea how much they were and he rarely seems to be on nowadays but you could send him a Pm to see if he still has any or check if he's still on the rs owners Facebook group

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=981201&hilit=Panther+trim


----------

